# Unicode on FreeBSD



## alie (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am having problem with unicode/Chinese character on Chromium. As you can see here: 







the tab bar able to show Chinese characters but not for the browser view.


```
alie@fbsd(/usr/home/alie)$ env
```


```
KDE_MULTIHEAD=false
DM_CONTROL=/var/run/xdmctl
SHELL=/usr/local/bin/bash
TERM=xterm
CLICOLOR=yes
XDG_SESSION_COOKIE=b2bad421ba084519e5e0232500001b3d-1290528012.304135-1582984333
XDM_MANAGED=method=classic
GTK2_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/alie/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/alie/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4:/usr/home/alie/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0
KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=:1.44
GS_LIB=/home/alie/.fonts
GTK_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/alie/.gtkrc::/usr/home/alie/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc
WINDOWID=54525991
SHELL_SESSION_ID=f002d9da645f43c3aee68eb1a21a4c40
KDE_FULL_SESSION=true
USER=alie
ENV=/home/alie/.shrc
SESSION_MANAGER=local/fbsd.localhost:/tmp/.ICE-unix/58992
PAGER=more
FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=YES
XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/usr/local/kde4/etc/xdg::/etc/xdg:/usr/local/etc/xdg:/usr/local/etc/xdg/xfce4
DESKTOP_SESSION=kde
MAIL=/var/mail/alie
PATH=/usr/local/kde4/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/home/alie/bin
BLOCKSIZE=K
PWD=/usr/home/alie
EDITOR=vi
KDE_SESSION_UID=1001
STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH=:/usr/local/kde4/lib/strigi:/usr/local/lib/strigi
XCURSOR_PATH=/usr/local/kde4/share/icons::~/.icons:/usr/local/share/icons:/usr/local/share/pixmaps:/usr/local/lib/X11/icons
KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION=/Sessions/1
HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth
HOME=/home/alie
COLORFGBG=15;0
SHLVL=1
KDE_SESSION_VERSION=4
LANGUAGE=
XCURSOR_THEME=Oxygen_Black
LOGNAME=alie
XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/local/kde4/share::/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/local/share/gnome
DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:path=/var/tmp/dbus-LHmQgCZW6M,guid=eb78f1846d7f09cf3d35180300000d63
PROFILEHOME=
DISPLAY=:0
QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/home/alie/.kde4/lib/kde4/plugins/:/usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/plugins/
RUBYLIB=:/usr/local/kde4/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8:/usr/local/kde4/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/amd64-freebsd8
_=/usr/bin/env
```


Please help me to solve this issue. Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2010)

No attachment here.
Show your: 
`$ env`


----------



## alie (Nov 23, 2010)

@killasmurf86: updated my post already. FYI i've installed x11-fonts/webfonts


----------



## sprewell (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe you don't have the Chinese fonts installed that it's looking for, as Chromium will simply use the system fonts.  Others have had similar problems with other Asian languages in Chromium, till they installed the right fonts.  You may want to google for how others installed Chinese fonts for Chromium on linux and then install those same fonts yourself.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2010)

You don't have your locale set....
You should set locale to your language and uft-8

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9120


----------

